# General Discussion > Announcements, Press Releases, & News >  my new ajax product. AliPAGER ajax web chat instant messenger

## sixabat

hi there,
i just want to say my newest ajax product! it's free
check out mt website to view online demo and download it
www.roostercode.com
also i know much about ajax but my english is not well, anyway i can answer to your ajax questions if i can, i'll be happy

----------


## nabeelisnabeel

english achi nahin to urdu achi  ho gi, I suppose.

----------


## Andreas Masur

[ Redirected thread ]

----------

